# Wanted: Treadmill/Gym Equipment



## savagen (Jan 31, 2010)

Looking for a treadmill (good one) and some other gym equipment. Anyone know where best to Go? Went to Tesco and they only sold the crap ones. 

Would be interested in buying a decent quality one used if anyone leaving the country and trying to get rid of it?


----------



## allsop1984 (Dec 20, 2010)

*Treadmill for Sale..........*



savagen said:


> Looking for a treadmill (good one) and some other gym equipment. Anyone know where best to Go? Went to Tesco and they only sold the crap ones.
> 
> Would be interested in buying a decent quality one used if anyone leaving the country and trying to get rid of it?


Hi, 

I have a treadmill for sale, brand new include original reciept, RRP £1000.00

Looking for £600.00 Any near offer wil be accepted.

Call on 07810186293.

Thanks


----------

